# 2007 Forum to Forum Mock Draft Pick #6



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Alright Bucks fans, it is that time of year again. We are conducting a forum to forum mock draft and you are on the clock.

Please post a response in the thread with the name of your choice for the #6 pick in the 2007 NBA Draft.

I'm also including a poll on each of these threads for people to vote on if they believe the pick will be traded.

12 hours are alloted for the voting

Link to the home of this mock

Results 
#1 Trail Blazers - Greg Oden
#2 Seattle SuperSonics - Kevin Durant
#3 Atlanta Hawks - Al Horford
#4 Memphis Grizzlies - Brandan Wright
#5 Boston Celtics - Corey Brewer
#6 Milwaukee Bucks -


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Alright Celtics fans, it is that time of year again. We are conducting a forum to forum mock draft and you are on the clock.
> 
> Please post a response in the thread with the name of your choice for the #5 pick in the 2007 NBA Draft.
> 
> ...


Celtics fans?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll vote for Mike Conley, JR


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

narek said:


> Celtics fans?


Hadn't had any caffeine yet so I forgot to edit that part. Fixed now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd take a facilitator from the SF position because no PG is worthy of the #6 selection in this draft, and the Bucks could use more of an all-around player (Julian Wright or Jeff Green) than a scorer (Al Thornton). Tough choice, but I'll go with Julian Wright.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Julian Wright


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

"Official" Results

Julian Wright and 6-1 the pick won't be traded


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks to all of those that participated

The next vote http://www.basketballforum.com/minn...840-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-7-a.html


----------

